

Ask HN: Where can I find Mac beta users for our software? - MarkMc

Our company has just released a beta version of our UK accounting software for Mac.  What's the best place to ask users to try it out?<p>(I posted a message on forums.macrumors.com and got promptly banned for 'advertising'...)
======
philiphodgen
Politely contact @dahowlett and talk to him. www.accmanpro.com. Former
Chartered Accountant. He knows stuff and will not BS you. Read his Twitter
stream first. Read his blog first. Go back as far as you can in your research.
He does not suffer fools or lazy people.

------
blownd
Check out <http://macdeveloper.net/>

You offer a incentive to testers there and they give you feedback on you app.
I've used it a couple of times with really good results.

------
aditya
Buy adspace on Daring Fireball, and try the Fusion ad network too if you're
looking for Mac users (since in my (relatively anecdotal) opinion they do
reach a lot of Mac people), also The Deck.

------
PonyGumbo
I'd try the Apple subreddit (<http://www.reddit.com/r/apple>).

------
maze
I'll try.

